# NoHeart: A Hoodoo Novel



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Charlotte Roote is a twenty-four year-old convenience store clerk and upstanding citizen of the small Terrebonne Parish town of Coeur, LA.

But by night, she's a Mambo's apprentice; a hoodoo practitioner who conjures and fixes with the blink of an eye.

The only problem is that Charlotte isn't very good. In fact, on her first test she accidentally created a vampire when she was supposed to conjure a hoodoo zombie. Things only go downhill from there for Charlotte as she tries to tame her unpredictable vampire puppet.

But when a string of murders spring up Charlotte is obligated to find out who's been skinning the people of Coeur when her Mambo, The Widow, goes missing.

Magic, murder, mystery and mayhem take the lead in this romantic, sexy and enchanting tale of southern rituals that weave together an unpredictable ending and leave you craving for more.

Try the free sample and see why this gem is worth the read


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ronnell, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

As always, thanks Ann - I'm always surprised by just how fast you and Betsy get to everything. I'm beginning to think that you guys might be omniscient... of all things Kindle Boards, anyway


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

ok, your pitch got me. I'm going to download a sample 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I did. I just purchased 

Sandy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

...just wanted you to know UNDYING is on my TBR list. Might have to add this one, too.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> ...just wanted you to know UNDYING is on my TBR list. Might have to add this one, too.


I'm sure that the sample would help reassure your decision to put it on your TBR list  - yes, I'm that confident in this story.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> I'm sure that the sample would help reassure your decision to put it on your TBR list  - yes, I'm that confident in this story.


As well you should be. After all, if _you_ don't believe in your story, then who will? Right?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> As well you should be. After all, if you don't believe in your story, then who will? Right?


Never were truer words spoken - except for the husband who actually did tell his wife that the dress made her look fat. He's got to be pretty honest about most other things.

But I think you'd better stop posting here; wouldn't want you to be accused of secretly accepting bribes to bump my post


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

That is still the coolest cover around?  Who made that?  I wonder if he could help me with my map troubles?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry MR - I keep forgetting to get back to you on that, I'm so busy juggling a lot of other things right now lol. Give me more details and we'll see what we can do, I wasn't quite sure what you meant by the PM about the maps.

And thanks for finding this one for me, today was it's bump day


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe I'll be able to find the Hoodoo for a map do will you do to  !


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm completely overwhelmed by the astoundingly positive reception to the book - thanks so much to those who've read it, and especially to those who are perusing this thread and plan on reading it!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone else planning to read this amazing fun read this week?


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome and what interesting books. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks CaraMarsi27


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Halloween is almost here! - I'm thinking that I'll discount NoHeart for that month since it's the perfect time of year


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

99 cents for the entire month of October - Happy Halloween!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Ronnell, 

I just pick this one and The Undying up.  Now if I can just get more free time to read....


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

This was such a great book.  One of my favorite indie books, actually.  If you haven't read it yet, you really must.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just grabbed a sample


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the testimonial Dawn


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, Ronnell - just finished   I left you an Amazon / GoodReads / Facebook review.  I'm glad to see you plan on writing more books in the series, it was a fun read


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot Arkali!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

You're welcome  I'm looking forward to reading more about Charlotte. I was a bit bummed when


Spoiler



the widow bit it


, though. But fun stuff! I liked the


Spoiler



skinwalker


 angle, too.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Sale's over, but it's still an awesome read!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

just as a heads up, I wanted to say that I plan on releasing NoHeart as a paperback and intend to throw a contest to celebrate my birthday this month! I mean, who doesn't like free paperbacks?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Braiins...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that this will probably be my ABNA entry, though I would like to submit CURSED. However, that would require me adding another 19,000 words to the story. I suppose that opens up more room for character development, but I feel it's complete as is.
Much to think about...


----------

